# St Croix Tidemaster 6.5'



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

One of the best jigging rods 
MH outstanding 
perfect for CBBT rockfish 
Great condition $75 

Noreaster 
Everything must go! ! !


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

What's the rod rating .spin or casting


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Spinning MHM 1/2-1 oz line 10-20 
Really nice 
Location Virginia Beach 

Thanks for looking


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

Will you ship to NC ?


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

yes I can


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

*tidemaster rod*

Ill take it if still available


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent if not sold already


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

yes it is and I sent you a PM. Contact me and we can get it done.


----------

